# NCEES Records Program



## jfusilloPE

I would like to suggest to all of you new PEs that you file for an NCEES record. It is offered at a reduced rate for new PEs and it will definitely help you out in the long run if you plan on licensure in other states.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'm probably going to do that. You have to refile all that stuff, or do they already have what they need? I have to admit I haven't looked THAT much into it because I haven't gotten my 'paper' yet.


----------



## jfusilloPE

If you go to the ncees.org website, and click on the records program, all of your questions will be answered.

The best thing about the records program is that once you get all of your referrals, you don't have to keep going back to them each time you need reciprocity/comity/endorsements in other states.

I think it took me about two months total to get my record established.


----------



## atomic25

jfusilloPE said:


> If you go to the ncees.org website, and click on the records program, all of your questions will be answered.
> The best thing about the records program is that once you get all of your referrals, you don't have to keep going back to them each time you need reciprocity/comity/endorsements in other states.
> 
> I think it took me about two months total to get my record established.


The website isn't clear what exactly you need to do in order to renew your record. In particular they dont tell you what the reference update form entails. "Reference Update form(s)*: Distribute to your reference. He/she must complete the form and send directly to NCEES." Does this mean you have to recontact ALL your reference every year? Please clarify.


----------



## tawlk

No, I think contacting your references is a one time deal. But you need to keep paying NCEES in order to keep your record active.

I wanted to establish a record with them ASAP after getting my first PE, because I plan on moving within the next year or so. But now, it looks like I will have to get another state through comity first.

NCEES requires 5 PE references but I only know 4 other PEs that can verify my work experience. It really sucks since the state I just got licensed in only required 3 PEs plus 2 additional verifications and all the other states I'm looking at getting licensed in are the same way.

Oh well...I guess I'm just going to have to bug my references another couple times instead of just getting it over with once.


----------



## kevo_55

Record renewal is easy.

You can just fill out an online form which will ask you for any additional licenses. It will also ask you to have a reference (Only one) fill out a form saying that you're the an A.O.K. engineer.


----------



## SSmith

So do they hassle your references every year for this or is it a 1 time thing and its over. If its the former, I think Ill pass. If its the latter, its worth looking into.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ It's somewhat the latter. You only have to have one reference (not all) fill out a form every time you renew.


----------



## Jennifer Price

So I have been looking into doing this b/c I refuse to bug my peers everytime I need commity (my office works in several states). I can't find information such as sending in transcripts and the location of the reference forms I send to my former coworkers, etc.

Can you guys help...(maybe I am blind today?)


----------



## slates

Jen Evans said:


> So I have been looking into doing this b/c I refuse to bug my peers everytime I need commity (my office works in several states). I can't find information such as sending in transcripts and the location of the reference forms I send to my former coworkers, etc.
> Can you guys help...(maybe I am blind today?)


As I understand it once you submit your application, they review it for completeness then assign a number to your record. NCEES will send you the forms to send to references and something for your transcripts. You can't do any of these things until your initial application is approved and a number assigned


----------



## Jennifer Price

slates said:


> As I understand it once you submit your application, they review it for completeness then assign a number to your record. NCEES will send you the forms to send to references and something for your transcripts. You can't do any of these things until your initial application is approved and a number assigned


Thanks! That helps out a bunch. Why don't they just tell you that on the website???


----------



## slates

Jen Evans said:


> Thanks! That helps out a bunch. Why don't they just tell you that on the website???


I chose to do the online application thinking that maybe it would streamline the process however I'm about 3.5 weeks into it and still haven't recieved my forms to send to references and request transcripts.

Just know going into it that things don't move at a rapid pace.


----------



## jfusilloPE

I think it took me about 2 months cradle to grave to fill out the application, but I can tell you that it does make getting comity/reciprocity/endorsement much easier.

Once you begin the process, NCEES sends you a packet of information that you have to fill out and send n or have your references send back in. They (NCEES) also tracks your college transcripts.

I haven't had to renew yet, but it sounds fairly simple.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Jen Evans said:


> Thanks! That helps out a bunch. Why don't they just tell you that on the website???


They do.



> What happens after I submit my Record application?
> Once we receive your completed application and fee, identification numbers will be assigned to those sources from whom corroborating information is required. A copy of the application will be returned to you together with forms to be sent to your designated information sources.


----------



## Jennifer Price

Mike in Gastonia said:


> They do.



I see it now. I just missed yesterday in my haste of searching (that's what happens when I skim for information instead of reading every word). Thanks!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Jen Evans said:


> I see it now. I just missed yesterday in my haste of searching (that's what happens when I skim for information instead of reading every word). Thanks!


No problem. I probably should have put a smilie or something. Looking back at my response, it appears a little smart-assish.....


----------



## slates

Mike in Gastonia said:


> No problem. I probably should have put a smilie or something. Looking back at my response, it appears a little smart-assish.....


But what they don't tell you on the website is that it is an exercise in handwriting futility. I can't believe that electronic versions of these forms can't be provided. I received my package yesterday to find blank paper copies to be filled out and sent to references and to request transcripts and pre addressed envelopes for information to be sent back to NCEES. I figured this would be the easiest part of the process considering I have already filled out the application with all of my information and seeing how long it took to get the paperwork back to me I kind of assumed they would take the information I provided and input it onto the forms and have me mail it out for verification or at least have my basic information already on there.

The instructions state that each form has to be filled out in black ink or typewritten and that scanned or reproduced copies will not be acceptable. I don't know about you, but I don't know anyone who owns a typewriter and my handwriting is horrible. I'm trying to figure out now how I'm going to fit 3 pages worth of experience information into a 7.5" x 5.5" space without spelling something wrong or smudging the ink. I'm done bitching but what is the point of the application other for them to assign numbers to the people, I could have just given them names and places of employment for that.


----------



## kevo_55

When I filled out my app 1.5 years ago, I was able to use downloadable PDF's for the first part.

Everything else was done by hand.


----------



## stephenk

I have a question about the form. On the Certifica of Verification for PEs form there is a question D.6 that I am not sure about.

Hopefully someone here has the answer.

The line about CPC requirements for the year, since I am a recent PE and within the first year, FL waives the CPC requirements, so do I just fill in N/A on this line? The reason I am confused is that the form states fill in N/A if the state does not require credits but FL is a state which does.

I'm probably just looking too deep into it but I don't want to make an error which could cost me a week or more in correction time.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Guest

I filled it in with the current year (2007 for me) and included my jurisdiction as Florida. That doesn't seem to have raised any red flags on my application.

JR


----------



## EngME

I am in the process of getting my record.

About two weeks ago my name has disappeared from the website where you can check how the process is going (I guess they got my last reference). Anybody know what now? DO I get a certificate or something? I haven't heard anything from them yet.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

^^^ I FINALLY got around to getting my last reference in so my application is in REV instead of PEND. My understanding is that it takes about two weeks for the 'final' review. During that time your name will still be presented as REV but once that review period is over AND they have deemed the application complete you can't look it up any more. You should be receiving materials from NCEES soon on the complete package! 

That is my understanding from others who have completed the process.

JR


----------



## EngME

Thanks. My name has dissapeared and I can't look it up anymore, it went from final review to dissapearing. I guess that is a good sign.

Hope the package arrives soon as I need to get registered in another state.

They should have a "Look up Engineer" link on their website like most State boards have.


----------



## Jennifer Price

Has anyone heard when the records program link on the NCEES board will be up and running again? I finally get all my info together to submit my form for the records program and it is being upgraded.


----------



## Dleg

Geez, I don't know. But I hope it's soon, because my one-year anniversary is coming up fast, and I want the discount.


----------



## Jennifer Price

Dleg said:


> Geez, I don't know. But I hope it's soon, because my one-year anniversary is coming up fast, and I want the discount.


I was able to sign-up today but not confirm my registration. I called NCEES this morning and was told they were upgrading the records system so the system may be up and down then back up today.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Actually, I can see where they have already made changes to the record review page.

As for my record ........ :waitwall:







JR


----------



## Jennifer Price

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Actually, I can see where they have already made changes to the record review page.
> As for my record ........ :waitwall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR



Yeah, I got through that part of it. But then after you submit your info (it is your name, address, phone, etc), they send you an email to confirm your registration. When I click on my link to confirm the registration, it tells me the page is no longer available. Sigh.


----------



## Jennifer Price

This is much easier than the old system. It is set up so that if you don't finish it in one sitting, you can come back to it. And it is very user friendly as well.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Did you get any feedback yet?

I spoke with a pleasant lady from the NCEES Records Program Dept that told me that my number was going to be issued soon - they have had a backlog between that time of the year + upgrading the system.

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Did you get any feedback yet?
> I spoke with a pleasant lady from the NCEES Records Program Dept that told me that my number was going to be issued soon - they have had a backlog between that time of the year + upgrading the system.
> 
> JR



No feedback yet. It says my application is still being processed. Do you know the turn-around time between processing it and sending out my package to be able to get my references, school stuff, etc.?


----------



## Guest

Jen Evans said:


> It says my application is still being processed. Do you know the turn-around time between processing it and sending out my package to be able to get my references, school stuff, etc.?


I remember it taking a few weeks to get to me once NCEES received my application. You might try giving them a call to make sure everything was received 'o.k.' so you aren't adding any unnecessary wait times for the application info.

JR


----------



## Guest

I received my NCEES Record # today per thier website! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## SSmith

One more thought about this--- you have to pay the NCEES record fee, the yearly account maintenance fee, and then the comity application fee for whatever state you are applying to?

How often is everyone needing to get comity that makes this worthwhile? It seems like most of the time getting comity is a very rare occassion.


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats JR!!! :bananalama:

SSmith, it really depends on the situation that you're in. You are right though, it does cost $$$ to do this. But.... if your work is footing the bill, then why not?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I decided not to do it because work isn't footing the bills and I'll likely never use my PE in another state.


----------



## SSmith

kevo_55 said:


> You are right though, it does cost $$$ to do this. But.... if your work is footing the bill, then why not?


My Six Sigma Black Belt is rearing its head with the first part of that, but that aside, it seems that it takes MUCH more time to go through the NCEES record process and maintain it every year than it does to just swallow the pill and work it out on the rare occasion when you need comity.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ One person's rare occasion is another person's monthly requirement. Everyone has a different situation.


----------



## IlPadrino

OK... for those that passed the exam from April 2007, you're just about out of time to get the discounted price ($100). I kept putting it off, especially because I didn't have addresses for a supervisor from each place I worked. But I finally buckled down and got all my work references. So now I'm waiting to get the first NCEES review...

If anyone wants to do this before their one-year anniversary, I'd suggest you just fill out the online application with place holders and get to the payment. I'd think you can go back after initial review and fix whatever's missing.

The one thing I couldn't find an answer to... what happens if I stop paying the yearly maintenance fee (say for five or ten years) and then want to "reactivate". Is there a one-time fee for reactivating the record?


----------



## slates

IlPadrino said:


> The one thing I couldn't find an answer to... what happens if I stop paying the yearly maintenance fee (say for five or ten years) and then want to "reactivate". Is there a one-time fee for reactivating the record?


Annual Renewal Fee: $25

Once we receive and process your renewal, we will send you an updated wallet card.

Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125


----------



## IlPadrino

slates said:


> Annual Renewal Fee: $25 Once we receive and process your renewal, we will send you an updated wallet card.
> 
> Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125


Thanks! Some people may find this a nice insurance policy ($225) to facilitate future applications.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I would like to bump this thread for the recently crowned PEs. And also I just signed up for my Record. Just slipped in under the 1 year deadline for the $100 fee (it's $150 after that). It doesn't really matter anyway since the company paid for it.


----------



## IlPadrino

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would like to bump this thread for the recently crowned PEs. And also I just signed up for my Record. Just slipped in under the 1 year deadline for the $100 fee (it's $100 after that). It doesn't really matter anyway since the company paid for it.


He meant $150 after the first year. I think the Record is a no-brainer for anyone who thinks they might some day move to a different state, especially if you think tracking down old references could be difficult. Remember, though, there's a recurring cost to this beast:



> * Annual Renewal Fee: $25* Once we receive and process your renewal, we will send you an updated wallet card.
> 
> * Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125.
> 
> * Reference Update form(s): Distribute to your reference. He/she must complete the form and send it directly to NCEES.
> 
> * Employment Update form: Distribute to your employer. He/she must complete the form and send directly to NCEES. You are only required to submit an engineering/surveying employment update form if you have changed employments.


I'm thinking about letting it lapse and save the $25/year for a rainy day. Really, I wish someone could explain why I have to pay money for someone to hold my records.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

IlPadrino said:


> He meant $150 after the first year.


Oops...fixed.



IlPadrino said:


> I'm thinking about letting it lapse and save the $25/year for a rainy day. Really, I wish someone could explain why I have to pay money for someone to hold my records.


They charge that because there are enough people like me that don't pay my own licensing fees, and companies typically won't argue over a $25/mo. charge. In other words, they do it because they can.


----------



## IlPadrino

wilheldp_PE said:


> Oops...fixed.
> 
> They charge that because there are enough people like me that don't pay my own licensing fees, and companies typically won't argue over a $25/mo. charge. In other words, they do it because they can.


I'm not sure that explanation makes sense... but I don't have a better one so I'll keep quiet!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

IlPadrino said:


> I'm not sure that explanation makes sense... but I don't have a better one so I'll keep quiet!


There's where your question breaks down. You expect NCEES policies to make sense.


----------



## jillnova

Do all states accept the NCEES Record for comity applications? I am looking at Wisconsin, Iowa and Colorado as potential states to register in. I know WI uses it, but I don't know if the others do.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jillnova said:


> Do all states accept the NCEES Record for comity applications? I am looking at Wisconsin, Iowa and Colorado as potential states to register in. I know WI uses it, but I don't know if the others do.





> Is the NCEES Record recognized by all U.S. jurisdictions?
> Yes. An NCEES Record is recognized as verified information by all licensing boards in the United States and its territories. However, a licensing board may not accept all portions of the Record and has the right to request additional information.
> 
> NOTE: If requested, NCEES will transmit Records to Canada, but we do not know how they will be used or accepted.


----------



## Guest

jillnova said:


> Do all states accept the NCEES Record for comity applications? I am looking at Wisconsin, Iowa and Colorado as potential states to register in. I know WI uses it, but I don't know if the others do.


Jill,

Check out this link to NCEES that provides a jurisdictional table.

http://www.ncees.org/records/jurisdictional_acceptance.php

JR


----------



## jillnova

Thank you kindly, just what I was after.


----------



## aphex

question...

i see that applying for this NCEES record program involves providing them with references. which scenario are we talking about here...

1. you just have to provide them names and license numbers and the references are never contacted by NCEES

2. you provide names and license numbers and they somehow contact the references to make sure they are legit

3. you have to get the references themselves to fill out forms and send them in to NCEES (like i had to do for the PE exam)

my second question is this... is the references thing a one-time deal... like once you are accepted to the records program they never need anything else from you regarding references?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

aphex said:


> question...
> i see that applying for this NCEES record program involves providing them with references. which scenario are we talking about here...
> 
> 1. you just have to provide them names and license numbers and the references are never contacted by NCEES
> 
> 2. you provide names and license numbers and they somehow contact the references to make sure they are legit
> 
> 3. you have to get the references themselves to fill out forms and send them in to NCEES (like i had to do for the PE exam)
> 
> my second question is this... is the references thing a one-time deal... like once you are accepted to the records program they never need anything else from you regarding references?


Option #3. And unlike when I applied to sit for the exam, the NCEES does not send the reference forms out for you...they send you a link to all of the pdf files, and you have to distribute them yourself. It's a real PITA.

There is a $25 maintenance fee that involves updating your references, but I don't know if that involves sending out all the forms again, or just adding new employment/education stuff as you progress in your career.


----------



## aphex

wilheldp_PE said:


> Option #3. And unlike when I applied to sit for the exam, the NCEES does not send the reference forms out for you...they send you a link to all of the pdf files, and you have to distribute them yourself. It's a real PITA.
> There is a $25 maintenance fee that involves updating your references, but I don't know if that involves sending out all the forms again, or just adding new employment/education stuff as you progress in your career.


this sucks. i'm not going to do this program. i'm sick of bugging present and former co-workers for favors. the one state that i was initially interested in, pennsylvania, only requires you to LIST the references on their application anyway... seems like less of a pain in the ass than this NCEES deal.


----------



## Hakky

aphex said:


> this sucks. i'm not going to do this program. i'm sick of bugging present and former co-workers for favors. the one state that i was initially interested in, pennsylvania, only requires you to LIST the references on their application anyway... seems like less of a pain in the ass than this NCEES deal.


NCEES has turned into a huge pain for me. One of my past employers has not sent in the form, despite multiple calls from me. We have a good relationship and each time he apologizes and says he will send it. But it never gets done. So I had to write a letter to NCEES requesting a waiver from this verification (it was 17 years ago and not engineering-related work). Now my appliction is complete, and "under review" according to the website, but who knows whether NCEES will approve me after all this work and expense.


----------



## IlPadrino

wilheldp_PE said:


> Option #3. And unlike when I applied to sit for the exam, the NCEES does not send the reference forms out for you...they send you a link to all of the pdf files, and you have to distribute them yourself. It's a real PITA.
> There is a $25 maintenance fee that involves updating your references, but I don't know if that involves sending out all the forms again, or just adding new employment/education stuff as you progress in your career.


Now you've got me wondering (and worried!). The website now reads



> Record renewal notification and information will be e-mailed to you once every year, beginning 1 year after your Record is first established:
> •Engineers &amp; Land Surveyors
> 
> * Annual Renewal Fee: $25
> 
> * Once we receive and process your renewal, we will send you an updated wallet card.
> 
> * Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125.
> 
> * Reference Update form(s): Distribute to your reference. He/she must complete the form and send it directly to NCEES.
> 
> * Employment Update form: Distribute to your employer. He/she must complete the form and send directly to NCEES. You are only required to submit an engineering/surveying employment update form if you have changed employments.


I'll be calling them first thing this morning! If I have to get each of my references to submit an "update form" to NCEES every year, this is a HUGE WASTE OF TIME (and a waste of my money!). The reason I am establishing a record is to avoid the need to track down references in the future (it was hard enough to do it now).

If anyone has a Record and can clarify this requirement, it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IlPadrino

Hakky said:


> NCEES has turned into a huge pain for me. One of my past employers has not sent in the form, despite multiple calls from me. We have a good relationship and each time he apologizes and says he will send it. But it never gets done. So I had to write a letter to NCEES requesting a waiver from this verification (it was 17 years ago and not engineering-related work). Now my appliction is complete, and "under review" according to the website, but who knows whether NCEES will approve me after all this work and expense.


Yup... you only have one year to complete the application or it gets DESTROYED. I've got one more work experience to get which is odd because she did a reference and another work experience but somehow this one is missing from NCEES. Nor do I understand why you have to have experience documented (verified) for non-engineering work as required by



> You must provide complete information on all of your employment experience. Accuracy in regard to dates and the type of work performed is very important because each employer will be contacted for confirmation to establish the experience record. Employment with organizations that are not engineering or surveying firms and employment not directly related to engineering work MUST be included in order to leave no gaps in the complete chronological listing. List and explain periods of unemployment or other gaps rather than leaving a period of time without explanation.


but I don't have any non-engineering work, so I'm just assuming you have to submit the same form for verification, which implies it needs to be filled out by a licensed engineer. Is that right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

IlPadrino said:


> but I don't have any non-engineering work, so I'm just assuming you have to submit the same form for verification, which implies it needs to be filled out by a licensed engineer. Is that right?


Experience records do not have to be filled out by PEs...just some sort of supervisor. But all of your 5 references for the Record have to be PEs, which differs from the KY forms where only 3/5 references had to be PEs.


----------



## IlPadrino

wilheldp_PE said:


> Experience records do not have to be filled out by PEs...just some sort of supervisor. But all of your 5 references for the Record have to be PEs, which differs from the KY forms where only 3/5 references had to be PEs.


The form requires the Respondent to fill out




Code:


Name of Respondent
Current Mailing Address
Position in Firm Area of Practice
Respondent’s licensing jurisdiction for time period verified 
Lic. No.


I just assumed that meant you needed a licensed engineer as the supervisor (at least for Engineering-related experience).


----------



## wilheldp_PE

IlPadrino said:


> The form requires the Respondent to fill out
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name of Respondent
> Current Mailing Address
> Position in Firm Area of Practice
> Respondent’s licensing jurisdiction for time period verified
> Lic. No.
> 
> 
> I just assumed that meant you needed a licensed engineer as the supervisor (at least for Engineering-related experience).


It's not required, but if they are a PE, they have to provide that information.


----------



## IlPadrino

aphex said:


> this sucks. i'm not going to do this program. i'm sick of bugging present and former co-workers for favors. the one state that i was initially interested in, pennsylvania, only requires you to LIST the references on their application anyway... seems like less of a pain in the ass than this NCEES deal.


OK... here's the answer to my own question.

For annual renewals, you need to

1) Update the employment reference (you extend the date of employment if you haven't changed jobs or your employer submits an entirely new employment reference if you have changed jobs), and

2) Submit a reference update, which is really just another reference, which can be *ANYONE* (except the prohibited family member) in the world so long as they are licensed. Of course, you could always use one of the five you already submitted with the original record application.

This isn't as big a deal as I feared because 1) is easy and 2) can be done by anyone (hey, even someone here on EB if you trusted them enough to recommend "yes" and not rate you as "poor").

I'm also told that once all the application information is received, it takes about two or three weeks to complete the review. If all is well, you'll get an e-mail.

So... bottom line: I still think this is a good idea for anyone that thinks they might change states.


----------



## kevo_55

^^IlPadrino,

I have only sent in one reference update form each time I have renewed. I basically just give it to my boss, he fills it out, and then it is sent out.

I have never went to my other references or old employers for my NCEES record renewal.


----------



## IlPadrino

kevo_55 said:


> ^^IlPadrino,
> I have only sent in one reference update form each time I have renewed. I basically just give it to my boss, he fills it out, and then it is sent out.
> 
> I have never went to my other references or old employers for my NCEES record renewal.


Seems reasonable... bottom line is I don't want to have to bother other references or old employers to keep my record active. I wonder what happens if I choose to let the Record lapse and go the "Reinstating and reactivating an inactive Record is $25 per year of inactivity, not to exceed $125" route. Could I forgo the reference updates in that manner? I guess I need to make another call...


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Hmm, good question. I assume that if you let the record lapse that all bets are off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I gotta renew mine soon. In March I think.


----------



## IlPadrino

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Hmm, good question. I assume that if you let the record lapse that all bets are off.


I keep answering my one questions, but it's amazing what you can learn when you pick up the phone!

Your record can remain inactive for as long as you want... so say it's been 15 years since you updated. Pay $125, submit FIVE references, and do as many employment verifications as needed since your last update.

All considered, it's probably easiest to keep the record updated every year. To get one reference should be *VERY* easy, especially as they don't have to have knowledge of your work.


----------



## wustof

thanks for the reminder; I need to look into this.


----------



## Timewalker

After reading this informative long thread regarding NCEES Model Law Engineer's process to maintain a record for Comity applications, I'd like to congratulate IlPadrino for his unrelenting effort to get to the bottom of it....Shite! he was even answering his own questions!

Thanks IlPadrino, this will be a useful thread to many other new PEs for years to come! :thumbs:

Kudos for kevo_55 and wilheldp_PE for their advice and clarifications!


----------



## Weavs33

Setting up my NCEES record now, can someone explain the whole Model Law thing to me? I have seen the summary on the NCEES Record site and I think I qualify.


----------



## knight1fox3

Weavs33 said:


> Setting up my NCEES record now, can someone explain the whole Model Law thing to me? I have seen the summary on the NCEES Record site and I think I qualify.


That must be specific to CE's. I didn't encounter that when I set up my record (electrical).


----------



## Weavs33

http://ncees.org/records/model-law-designation/

Could be a newer thing too, though I am not sure when you set yours up. I was just curious about and if anyone had it, seems to speed up the comity process in some states if you qualify.


----------



## knight1fox3

I set my record up in 2011.

I just logged in to check my record and there is a section to "apply online" for model law structural engineering. That's probably why I didn't acknowledge it before as it seems to only pertain to structurals. The info on NCEES though seems a bit misleading in that it insinuates pertaining to PE's in general.


----------



## Weavs33

Hmm I see, maybe it is an option after my Record is approved. Thanks for checking that, I will worry about getting everything in for my Record first.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

knight1fox3 said:


> I set my record up in 2011.
> 
> I just logged in to check my record and there is a section to "apply online" for model law structural engineering. That's probably why I didn't acknowledge it before as it seems to only pertain to structurals. The info on NCEES though seems a bit misleading in that it insinuates pertaining to PE's in general.


No. Model Law Structural engineer is a separate designation specifically for structural engineers. Model Law Engineer can be designated for any other engineering discipline.


----------



## knight1fox3

Mike in Gastonia said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I set my record up in 2011.
> 
> I just logged in to check my record and there is a section to "apply online" for model law structural engineering. That's probably why I didn't acknowledge it before as it seems to only pertain to structurals. The info on NCEES though seems a bit misleading in that it insinuates pertaining to PE's in general.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Model Law Structural engineer is a separate designation specifically for structural engineers. Model Law Engineer can be designated for any other engineering discipline.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification. Out of curiosity though, why on my record do I only see the structural designation and not the other model law engineer designation? How would I then apply for model law engineer?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

knight1fox3 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I set my record up in 2011.
> 
> I just logged in to check my record and there is a section to "apply online" for model law structural engineering. That's probably why I didn't acknowledge it before as it seems to only pertain to structurals. The info on NCEES though seems a bit misleading in that it insinuates pertaining to PE's in general.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Model Law Structural engineer is a separate designation specifically for structural engineers. Model Law Engineer can be designated for any other engineering discipline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Out of curiosity though, why on my record do I only see the structural designation and not the other model law engineer designation? How would I then apply for model law engineer?
Click to expand...

that would be a question for ncees. On their website linked above, it says (underline is mine):



> When you apply for a record, NCEES staff will review your file to determine whether it meets the _Model Law_ criteria. You do not have to request this. If you qualify, your record will indicate that you are a Model Law Engineer/Surveyor.


so it looks like they tell you if you're model law engineer. If you think you should be and aren't shown as one, I'd contact them and ask. Good luck! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Weavs33

Thanks for the input! still working on getting everything into them. I love how I have to send NCEES money and forms to verify that I passed the PE and EIT through NCEES.... and that is what is taking the longest right now..... I feel like I am waiting for my PE results all over again haha


----------

